# neue Grafikkarte für mein System gesucht ... oder lieber nicht?



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

*neue Grafikkarte für mein System gesucht ... oder lieber nicht?*

der Grafikkartenmarkt ist für mich inzwischen nicht mehr überschaubar. Darum suche ich bei euch Rat

vorab: meine finanzielle Lage läßt einen kompletten Rechnerneukauf leider nicht zu ( als Budget stünden mir maximal 150 Euro zur Verfügung ). Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist, ob es irgend eine sinnvolle ( möglichst kostengünstige ) Möglichkeit gibt meinem 3 Jahre alten Rechenknecht ein wenig auf die Sprünge zu helfen, so dass er zumindest in einer 1280er AUflösung noch brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert ?

derzeit werkeln folgende Komponenten im Gehäuse

Intel C2D 8400
4 GB RAM
Sapphire HD 4850
Windows 7

ein Austausch des Prozessors kommt definitiv nicht in Betracht, weil damit auch ein neues Mainboard anstehen würde, was finanziell absolut nicht machtbar ist. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre die Anschaffung einer etwas leistungsfähigeren Grafikkarte. Gibt es da eine die auch wirklich Sinn macht bei der restlichen Konfiguration ? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Mehr als eine AMD 6770 (ca 90€) lohnt sich bei einem Dualcore nicht. Die wäre dann etwas besser als die 4850, aber auch nicht wirklich VIEL besser. Vielleicht um die 15-20%, also ähnlich oder etwas besser als eine 4870 wäre. 


Vielleicht reicht Dein Geld aber auch für einen Umstieg:

Deine CPU bringt ca 50-60€, das RAM bringt so viel, dass Du die gleiche Menge DDR3 neu kaufen kannst, dein Board bringt ja nach dem mind 15€ oder auch deutlich mehr.

Das heißt Du hast dann mind 60€ plus die 150€, die Du für ne Graka hast - also mind. ca 210€ , und brauchst "nur" ein neues Board, CPU und GRaka. RAM gleicht sich ja aus

AMD AMD3-Mainboard 50€ => MSI 870-C45, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7599-050R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AMD X4 955  ca 110€ => AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka AMD 6770 ca 90€ => 6770 in Grafikkarten/PCIe ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das wären 250€. Wenn jetzt zu Weihnachten vlt von irgendeiner Seite 50€ drin sind, reicht das auf jeden Fall, und mit etwas Glück ist soigar eine AMD 6870 drin.


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

/OT
Schläft Du nie?


----------



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

ich danke für die ausführliche Antwort, Herbboy

deine Überlegung ist wirklich nicht verkehrt. Die restlichen 50 Euro würde ich wohl noch zusammenkratzen können. 

Ich kann nur leider sehr schlecht einschätzen um wieviel schneller der von dir konfigurierte Rechner dann gegenüber meinem jetzigen wäre und ob sich der finanzielle AUfwand dann letztendlich für mich auch lohnt

kannst du dazu vielleicht noch kurz etwas sagen? Das muss jetzt nicht anhand irgendwelcher Benchmarks sein. Ein einfaches: doppelt so schnell oder ähnliches reicht mir als Laie voll und ganz


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Du würdest nen Quad Core haben der mit 3,2 Ghz getaktet ist, hab ich auch und ist echt der P/L Kracher.
Mit der AMD 6770 kannst Du Crysis 2 mit 40 FPS spielen. (AMD Radeon HD 6770 Benchmark)

Das Neue System ist also wirklich wesentlich besser als Dein jetziges. Damit könntest Du selbst allerneueste Spiele wie Battlefield 3 gut spielen.

Also Herbs Vorschlag war schon echt top. Mit Deinem jetzigen System würdest Du nur Geld "rauswerfen" wenn Du es noch verbessern würdest wollen 

Schönen Tag noch,


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Dezember 2011)

Der Intel i3 2100 wäre ne gute Alternative...hat halt zwei stärkere Kerne anstatt 4 schwächere.
Tempomäßig wäre der beim Spielen sogar über dem 955er.
i3 => 100 Euro
MB => 60 Euro
RAM: 4GB: 15 Euro; 8GB:30 Euro
Hd 6770 => 80-90 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde heutzutage lieber einen Vierkerner nehmen, da manche Spiele halt wirklich eher von den vier Kernen profitieren als vom starken Dualcore, und bei en Tests, die ich so gefunden hab, ist der i3 auf keinen Fall eindeutig besser. Es ist mal so, mal so. zB bei anno 1404 bringt er ein paar mehr FPS, bei BF BC2 ein paar weniger. Und die Unterschiede sind so oder so stets sehr gering, zB 33 statt 30 FPS oder 59 statt 57 usw. 


Wegen dem Leistungsunterschied insgesamt: nur die 6770 allein wäre wie gesagt nicht viel schneller, aber zusammen mit der CPU wirst Du dann schon einen deutlichen Sprung machen, wobei es natürlich auch vom Spiel abhängt. Ein 2-3 Jahre altes Spiel wird ggf. nicht merkbar schneller laufen, weil es eh schon schnell genug lief    wenn Du NOCH mehr locker machen könntest: die ideale Konfiguration bei Preis-Leistung zum Budgetpreis wäre der X4 955 zusammen mit einer AMD 6870. Die kostet ca 140€. Und beim X4 sollest Du auch mal schauen: manchmal kostet der 965 auch nur 5€ mehr, dann nimmt man natürlich lieber den.


----------



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

so, ich habe mir bei M&M nun folgendes rausgesucht ( entspricht im Grunde der Aufstellung von Herbboy )

Club 3D Radeon HD6770 1024MB LR 93,90
MSI 870-C45 54,90
Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Box Black 114,90

macht in der Summe  263,70 EUR

in einer 1280er Auflösung ( besitze eh nur einen 19 Zoller ) sollte ich damit alle erhältlichen Spiele auf maximalen Details spielen können, oder ? Umrüsten würde ich aktuell übrigens für bzw. wegen STAR WARS THE OLD REPUBLIC. Das ist leider das erste Spiel welches mit meiner alten Möhre auf maximalen Details nicht mehr wirklich rund läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Ob alles wirklich auf MAXIMALEN Datails geht, würd ich Dir nicht versprechen. zB Battlefield 3 läuft da mit ca 30-35 FPS bei maximalen Details und OHNE AntiAliasing auf einr 1600er-Auflösung. Aber Du musst das so sehen: die ALLERhöchsten Einstellungen sehen ja idR nicht merkbar schlechter aus als "nur" hohe Details, erst recht bei nur 1280er-Auflösung. Insofern reicht das für Dich sicher sehr gut aus. 

Und wenn SWtoR auf Deine jetzigen "Möhre" grad so "niht mehr wirklich rund läuft", dann sollten die neuen Teile locker reichen. 


ps: vergiss das RAM nicht mitzubestellen   da kannst Du einfach 4GB DDR3-1333 nehmen, es muss nix besonderes sein. Wenn Du willst kannst Du auch direkt 2x4GB nehmen. Muss nicht sein, aber kostet dann auch nur 15-17€ mehr. Hier 8GB-Kits: Speicher/DDR3 240pin 8GB, 1333MHz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

ich kann dir gar nicht genug danken für deine Hilfe hier ! 

eine letzte Frage habe ich nun noch, bevor ich morgen zur M&M-Filiale laufe

Könnte ich meinen aktuellen Arbeitsspeicher ( 2x2GB Kingston  DDR2-800 ) auf dem neuen Board gar nicht mehr verwenden ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt Boards für DDR2, aber das würd ich nicht empfehlen. Außerdem ist DDR2 deutlich teurer als DDR3, das heißt Du kriegst wohl für sicherlich so viel, dass Du davon schon gleichviel DDR3 neu kaufen kannst. Wenn ich jetzt bei ebay schaue, kriegst Du für 4GB Kingston DDR2-800 mind 20€, oft sogar 30€ - für 25€ kriegst Du aber schon 8GB DDR3 neu


----------



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

okay, du hast mich überzeugt 

ich werde jetzt mal alle Daten sichern und morgen geht's dann ab in den Laden

Tausend Dank an alle Helfer hier. Ihr seid super


----------



## DrHasenbein (15. Dezember 2011)

bevor es morgen losgeht habe ich nun leider doch eine letzte Frage

da ich seit Jahren Grafikkarten von ATI verwende und ich gerade in letzter Zeit vermehrt Probleme in Spielen damit hatte bzw ich auch das Gefühl habe, dass die Konkurenz bevorzugt behandelt wird, würde ich nicht abgeneigt sein mich einmal mit Nvidia zu befassen. Welche Karte ist denn da vergleichbar mit der hier im Thread aufgeführten HD 6770


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

leider keine, die nicht teurer ist. Die GTX 550 wäre je nach Spiel mal schneller, mal langsamer, kostet aber mind 98€: Grafikkarten/PCIe GTX 550 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ansonsten gibt es nur NVidias, die deutlich schwächer sind oder direkt 130-140€ kosten.


----------



## DrHasenbein (16. Dezember 2011)

danke dir mal wieder für deine Antwort zu so später Stunde. Langsam habe ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen ....   

was wäre denn aber bei AMD die nächst stärkere Grafikkarte ( bei den Modellbezeichnungen komme ich aktuell nicht mehr mit ) ? Ich möchte zwar "aufrüsten" aber es muss irgendwie auch spürbar sein. Wenn ich mal so "querlese" im Netz, dann werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass die HD 6770 nur wirklich geringfügig besser ist als meine derzeitige HD 4850. Stimmt das? Und dann wäre es mir die knapp 100 Euro die das Ding kostet irgendwie nicht wert bzw. würde ich dann wohl eher noch einen Zwanziger oder Dreißiger (  ) drauflegen damit ich auch spürbare Verbesserungen in den Spielen habe. Oder würde das dann wieder mit dem vorgeschlagenen X4 955 nicht harmonieren ? Um es mal zu präzisieren: eine HD 6870 wäre eine deutliche Steigerung oder eher nicht ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass die nicht viel besser ist als eine 4850. Aber eine 6770 UND die neue CPU wären zusammen dann halt schon ein gutes Stück besser.

Die nächstbessere Karte nach der 6770 ist die 6870, die hab ich auch. Ich hatte vorher eine 5770, die ist fast identsich mit der 6770, und man merkt da schon einen Unterschied. Die kostet dann halt auch 140€. Es ist aber so: nach der 6770 kommt von der Leistung eine GTX 460 oder GTX 560, die kosten dann aber auch schon 120€, und dann sollte man evlt. lieber direkt zur 6870 greifen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (16. Dezember 2011)

ok, ich werde nun wohl doch die teurere HD6870 nehmen. War so klar ...  Verkaufe ich halt ein Stückchen meiner Seele dafür. 

Paßt der X4 955 dann aber überhaupt noch dazu oder brauche ich dann schon wieder die nächst bessere CPU ? 

und was mir auch Sorgen bereitet ist mein Netzteil. Es handelt sich um ein tagan tg580-u15 (580 W). Reicht das Ding für die neuen Komponenten ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Die 6870 passt sehr gut zum X955, und der X955 ist immer noch ein sehr guter Quadcore. Ein i5-2400 oder 2500 bringt halt bei vielen Spielen dann nochmal mehr Leistung (in manchen sogar nur ganz wenig mehr), aber davon, dass der X4 955 für ein Spiel zu wenig ist oder eine Graifkkarte "ausbremst", sind wir noch weit entfernt. Nur bei viel viel teureren Karten ( => 300€ könnte man vlt. sagen, dass die sich erst mit einer besseren CPU als einem X4 955 lohnen.

Du kannst natürlich schauen, wieviel mehr ein X4 965 oder 970 kostet. Wenn das nicht viel ist, schadet das natürlich nicht 

Wegen des Netzteils: ich hab einen X4 965, ne 6870, 8GB RAM, 2 Festplatten und ein Tagan *4*80W, dazu ist das sogar noch ein recht altes Tagan (7 Jahre) - Dein Tagan wird sicher locker reichen. Das hat auch breits 2x PCIe-6Pin-Stecker, was man für die 6870 braucht. Meines hat nur einen, aber bei meiner Sapphire waren 2 Adapter dabei, von denen ich dann einen nutzte.


----------



## DrHasenbein (16. Dezember 2011)

HILFE !!!

nicht lachen, aber ich bin gerade am Einbau der Grafikkarte stecken geblieben ( HD 6870 )

ich hatte noch nie eine Karte mit zwei Stromanschlüssen. Muss ich in beide Anschlüsse einen Stecker stecken, und wenn ja woher soll ich die nehmen? Mein Netzteil hat nur einen blauen Grafikkartenstecker

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen


und beim starten des Rechners drehen alle Lüfter maximal und es erklingt nur ein fürchterlich langer Piepton gefolgt von zwei kurzen nacheinander 

bin ratlos


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Dezember 2011)

Du musst beide anschließen, sonst bekommt die Karte unter Last/überhaupt nicht genug Strom. Dein Netzteil hat echt nur einen Anschluss? 
Bei der Karte ist doch sicher so ein Adapter dabei oder?
Dann nimmst du den einen vom Netzteil und schließt den Adapter an zwei Molex-Anschlüsse an.
Probier erst mal das aus und schau ob die Pieper danach weg sind.


----------



## badjeppesen (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo DrHasenbein 

Ich habe hier noch eine pc hier stehen hat ein AMD Athlon II X2 3.2 GHz Prozessor eine ATI HD 5670 1GB , 500 GB Festplatte 4GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher  mit Multi Brenner Windows 7 64Bit  Ult ist vor installiert der PC hat noch 1 Jahr Garantie .
Für 250 kannst du hin haben , bei Interesse einfach per an mich


----------



## badjeppesen (17. Dezember 2011)

bei der HD 6870 leider nicht ! aber wenn der Rechner schon pip beim Starten hat er nicht genügend Strom braust 600 wat die netzteile habe 2* 6 pins


----------

